# mobo problem? oc was fine?



## jimbo10 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hey all 

as i have 2 identical pc's i had one overclocked from 3ghz to 3.4ghz
i changed the motherboard from foxconn a6vmx to asus m3n78-vm did the same overclock ran fine, as i have now stress tested to the max heavyload v2.4 (for about 12hrs) and about a month of gaming i decided to do it on my main pc same specs as sig(which is the same as my backup pc) but corsair hx 750 ive tried OC just rasing from 200 to 210 etc etc the same way as i have it on my backup pc no voltage change needed but on this mobo i get a blank blue screen or a complete freeze even with the tiny OC of 3ghz to 3.1ghz the only difference is in my main pc im using sapphire crossfirex mobo this one

http://www1.sapphiretech.com/us/products/products_overview.php?gpid=276

its weird that the OC works fine on both the others but not this one any help would be great

thanks


----------



## jimbo10 (Feb 6, 2010)

oh just a quick note i switched my 2 phenoms II x4 940's over but didnt help stil get the same thing the one on the m3n78-vm OC's fine one on sapphire dont


----------

